
H-1B Secrecy Veil Torn Off as Trump Steps Up Targeting of Visas - president
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/daily-labor-report/h-1b-end-users-exposed-in-latest-trump-targeting-of-visa-program
======
president
Data is available here as an Excel Spreadsheet (sort by
SECONDARY_ENTITY_BUSINESS_NAME):
[https://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/pdf/PerformanceData/...](https://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/pdf/PerformanceData/2019/H-1B_Disclosure_Data_FY2019.xlsx)

